# Animal sibling pics...



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

My "human" girls came home from school last week after they had their sibling picture for the yearbook now that they are both in high school. I thought it only appropriate for us to post pics of our Havs and their animal sibs too. Now mind you Mae's sisters are felines but here goes, sibling rivalry on a new level. Tim and DH are hanging together rolling their eyes. :laugh: Sorry bad iPad pic.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a sweet picture!!! I can't believe how big Mae has gotten.. and cute too.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's sibs, Porter and Becca. Porter, now 5 years old, was found wandering the streets at 3-4 months old. Becca, now 3.5 years was adopted from our local humane society when she was 5 months old. Leo loves his sibs and plays with them as if he were at least their size!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ache, Yunque and their older sister Wekee. She is 9 years and she is, definetely, the boss here. She plays with them when she is in the mood and when she does they get sooooo excited. Both of them are very gentle with her. I worked hard for that to happen since she is only 4.9 pounds.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I ADORE these pictures! I wish my furbaby had a sibling or two but that's not in the cards. Thankfully she has some wonderful dog friends that she gets to play with frequently. :clap2:

Update: I forgot to mention that Emmie LOVES playing with my sister's cat. They have so much fun chasing and stalking each other. Good thing too because if Emmie didn't get along with him she wouldn't be able to visit or stay at her auntie's house.  

-Jeanne-


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

This is an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

whimsy said:


> What a sweet picture!!! I can't believe how big Mae has gotten.. and cute too.





Ruthiec said:


> This is an oldie but a goodie!


I love that pic! Looks professionally taken.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Pepper gets shaved every summer so he usually looks prettier than this


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is an only "child' now, but here's a picture of him and his brother, Bailey, who we lost two and a half years ago at the age of 15. I miss him every day and I think Tyler does too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well After seeing a video another member showed with a guinea pig I thought about it. Thank goodness I didn't. Maddie and Zoey only have my sisters dogs as pet friends. I wounder if the sisters would like a hedge hog as a friend ?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Well After seeing a video another member showed with a guinea pig I thought about it. Thank goodness I didn't. Maddie and Zoey only have my sisters dogs as pet friends. I wounder if the sisters would like a hedge hog as a friend ?


What a cute hedgehog picture! Emmie's favorite toy is a stuffed hedgehog so I bet the sisters would love one too. LOL


----------

